# Need some info



## longbeard

I received a red oak burl ( 11ft 2in. in diameter x about 4 1/2ft tall ) 
Not sure what to do with it. How to cut it ( chainsaw only). Seal it. My lowes here does not have anchor seal( they just look at ya wierd ) 
Am trying to upload a pic may take a bit though, but any advice, i will appreciate greatly. Its a dandy. Oh, did i mention it wieghs 1320 lbs! 
[attachment=25531]
[attachment=25532]


----------



## healeydays

Harry,

How far are you from Parkersburg? Woodcraft is suppose to carry it.

Mike


----------



## longbeard

healeydays said:


> Harry,
> 
> How far are you from Parkersburg? Woodcraft is suppose to carry it.
> 
> Mike



2 hours, tooooo far!
If i would of just been thinking alittle, i could of got some at the woodcraft in maryland that was closing.


----------



## longbeard

Correct me if im wrong, but in the 3rd pic, bottom row, is that what you call lace?


----------



## healeydays

I just call the 3rd picture evil wood and you must dispose of it. 

I do have a disposal yard here in NH that could take it for you.


----------



## longbeard

healeydays said:


> I just call the 3rd picture evil wood and you must dispose of it.
> 
> I do have a disposal yard here in NH that could take it for you.



Ok, you can have that slab if you bring me some anchor seal


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

you can order anchor seal from uc coatings not sure how quickly they can ship. I usualy get it 5 gal at a time (smaller qty are avail) and pay around $70 total and just wait for them to ship it to me at their own pace. You may be able to upgrade the shipping time I really never tried.


----------



## longbeard

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> you can order anchor seal from uc coatings not sure how quickly they can ship. I usualy get it 5 gal at a time (smaller qty are avail) and pay around $70 total and just wait for them to ship it to me at their own pace. You may be able to upgrade the shipping time I really never tried.



Could i use anything else in place of it? That i could get at lowes?


----------



## hardtwist

Until you get AC, paraffin or candle wax works very well. I just melt it in an old crockpot and paint it on hot.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

longbeard said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can order anchor seal from uc coatings not sure how quickly they can ship. I usualy get it 5 gal at a time (smaller qty are avail) and pay around $70 total and just wait for them to ship it to me at their own pace. You may be able to upgrade the shipping time I really never tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could i use anything else in place of it? That i could get at lowes?
Click to expand...


I don't have a lows in my area so I am not to familiar with thier store products. The closest one to me is in Milwaukee about 40-50 min away. I have heard of guys using latex paint on the ends of logs for a sealer in a pinch but I wouldn't recommend it for your burl chunks. If you have a craft store in the area you can buy and melt parafin wax and that will do the trick. Not sure if lowes carries it but you could try if you don't have a craft store locally.


----------



## rdnkmedic

You can get paraffin at most grocery stores. It will be with the canning and pickling supplies. Usually on the aisle with the paper products. Just ask for the canning supplies. Down here its called Gulfwax. White box with the old Gulf oil sign on it. I have also melted the remains of Old used up candles.


----------



## longbeard

rdnkmedic said:


> You can get paraffin at most grocery stores. It will be with the canning and pickling supplies. Usually on the aisle with the paper products. Just ask for the canning supplies. Down here its called Gulfwax. White box with the old Gulf oil sign on it. I have also melted the remains of Old used up candles.



Like this?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gulf-Wax-For-Canning-Candlemaking-Many-Other-Uses-Household-Paraffin-Wax-16-oz/10420578


----------



## NYWoodturner

Based on what I see in that third pic bottom row, I don't know that I would chance anything but anchor seal. I definitely would not go with paint. I would probably just order the anchor seal, and until it got there I would just buy it dinner and a movie every other day or so.......
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Based on what I see in that third pic bottom row, I don't know that I would chance anything but anchor seal. I definitely would not go with paint. I would probably just order the anchor seal, and until it got there I would just buy it dinner and a movie every other day or so.......
> Scott



I agree with Scott- send for the anchor seal. Just put wet towels or?? on it till it comes and make sure to talk to it nice.  I hate it when I get wood with wax on it- it gets on jointer planer saw and does not clean easily. 
The wild grained oak really looks nice when finished. I have a box that looks great out of red oak burly!!!!


----------



## longbeard

Thanks guys for the insight. Wishing i had a bandsaw mill for sure.
Any ideas on how to cut it?
I will be using a chainsaw unfortunately.
Down the middle? End to end
Down the side of the tree in slabs and square the main body up?
In half first? Side to side
Yeah i know, full of questions


----------



## Mike1950

longbeard said:


> Thanks guys for the insight. Wishing i had a bandsaw mill for sure.
> Any ideas on how to cut it?
> I will be using a chainsaw unfortunately.
> Down the middle? End to end
> Down the side of the tree in slabs and square the main body up?
> In half first? Side to side
> Yeah i know, full of questions



Personally, I would find someone close with a mill- chainsaw will waste a huge amount of great wood.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

longbeard said:


> I received a red oak burl ( 11ft 2in. in diameter x about 4 1/2ft tall )
> Not sure what to do with it. How to cut it ( chainsaw only). Seal it. My lowes here does not have anchor seal( they just look at ya wierd )
> Am trying to upload a pic may take a bit though, but any advice, i will appreciate greatly. Its a dandy. Oh, did i mention it wieghs 1320 lbs!



Where, in West Virginia, are you? I'm in Greenbrier county.


----------



## longbeard

Ralph Muhs said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received a red oak burl ( 11ft 2in. in diameter x about 4 1/2ft tall )
> Not sure what to do with it. How to cut it ( chainsaw only). Seal it. My lowes here does not have anchor seal( they just look at ya wierd )
> Am trying to upload a pic may take a bit though, but any advice, i will appreciate greatly. Its a dandy. Oh, did i mention it wieghs 1320 lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where, in West Virginia, are you? I'm in Greenbrier county.
Click to expand...


upshur co.


----------



## DKMD

Wow! You suck!

You should be fine with the melted wax on the cut surfaces. I also prefer anchor seal, but I buy blanks that are paraffin coated sometimes... It works.

As for cutting it, I'd say it all depends on what you're hoping to make from it. Of you're wanting table slabs, a mill would be fantastic. Even for turning blanks, you'll get less waste and more precision from a bandmill. Oak burl can be frustrating to dry without checking and warping, so making friends with a kiln owner might be a good idea as well.

Did I mention how much you suck?


----------



## longbeard

DKMD said:


> Wow! You suck!
> 
> You should be fine with the melted wax on the cut surfaces. I also prefer anchor seal, but I buy blanks that are paraffin coated sometimes... It works.
> 
> As for cutting it, I'd say it all depends on what you're hoping to make from it. Of you're wanting table slabs, a mill would be fantastic. Even for turning blanks, you'll get less waste and more precision from a bandmill. Oak burl can be frustrating to dry without checking and warping, so making friends with a kiln owner might be a good idea as well.
> 
> Did I mention how much you suck?



No, you suck. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Wife and i use to drive 18 hours :dash2: to turkey hunt in your backyard at wynoka and go to the rattlesnake round-up.  used tooth picks to hold the eyelids open for the drive non-stop only for gas. :confused2: Nice country though, minus the tornado's.

Back to burl. like to make, well dont know really. A few bowl blanks, maybe a slab or 2-3-4 for ??? Some pen blanks. Totally lost with this but dont wanna waste it either.
Gonna order some AS 2 from woodcraft tomarro. $31.86 a gallon to the door.


----------



## barry richardson

That is some great lookin wood Harry!! Happy turning!


----------



## gvwp

Anchorseal by the gallon on our website. Click below.


----------



## Vern Tator

longbeard said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You suck!
> 
> You should be fine with the melted wax on the cut surfaces. I also prefer anchor seal, but I buy blanks that are paraffin coated sometimes... It works.
> 
> As for cutting it, I'd say it all depends on what you're hoping to make from it. Of you're wanting table slabs, a mill would be fantastic. Even for turning blanks, you'll get less waste and more precision from a bandmill. Oak burl can be frustrating to dry without checking and warping, so making friends with a kiln owner might be a good idea as well.
> 
> Did I mention how much you suck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you suck. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> Wife and i use to drive 18 hours :dash2: to turkey hunt in your backyard at wynoka and go to the rattlesnake round-up.  used tooth picks to hold the eyelids open for the drive non-stop only for gas. :confused2: Nice country though, minus the tornado's.
> 
> Back to burl. like to make, well dont know really. A few bowl blanks, maybe a slab or 2-3-4 for ??? Some pen blanks. Totally lost with this but dont wanna waste it either.
> Gonna order some AS 2 from woodcraft tomarro. $31.86 a gallon to the door.
Click to expand...


IMHO You don't need to plan for pen blanks. They will happen all by them selves from scrap.


----------



## rdnkmedic

longbeard said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get paraffin at most grocery stores. It will be with the canning and pickling supplies. Usually on the aisle with the paper products. Just ask for the canning supplies. Down here its called Gulfwax. White box with the old Gulf oil sign on it. I have also melted the remains of Old used up candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gulf-Wax-For-Canning-Candlemaking-Many-Other-Uses-Household-Paraffin-Wax-16-oz/10420578
Click to expand...


Yep. That's it exactly. I guess it didn't have the gulf oil sign. Orange color I guess reminds me of it


----------



## Kevin

I think you mean to say it is 11 feet circumference not diameter. Doesn't matter though it's a nice one. Oak burl is finicky from my limited experience, but that stuff looks very nice. Hope you fare well with it.


----------



## DKMD

Turkeys?! You mean those big ugly birds that I have to dodge with my truck? They're apparently immune to tornados!

I agree with the suggestion not to plan for pen and stopper blanks... You'll end up with a mess of them just from offcuts. Since there's no way to know how deep the burl figure goes, it's really tough to plan cuts on something like this. If you find access to a mill, I think a few slices through the center of this would make for great table tops... That would still leave you with a lot of burl for turning blanks, etc. Plus, the center slices will probably give you some insight into how deep the figure projects in toward the center.

I definitely hope you'll share some pics of the processing!


----------



## longbeard

Kevin said:


> I think you mean to say it is 11 feet circumference not diameter. Doesn't matter though it's a nice one. Oak burl is finicky from my limited experience, but that stuff looks very nice. Hope you fare well with it.



 Yeah, thats what i meant, just not what i typed 
just dont tell anyone, but i scale logs on a daily basis :blum2:


----------



## longbeard

DKMD said:


> Turkeys?! You mean those big ugly birds that I have to dodge with my truck? They're apparently immune to tornados!
> 
> I agree with the suggestion not to plan for pen and stopper blanks... You'll end up with a mess of them just from offcuts. Since there's no way to know how deep the burl figure goes, it's really tough to plan cuts on something like this. If you find access to a mill, I think a few slices through the center of this would make for great table tops... That would still leave you with a lot of burl for turning blanks, etc. Plus, the center slices will probably give you some insight into how deep the figure projects in toward the center.
> 
> I definitely hope you'll share some pics of the processing!



Now that you guys mentioned it, probably right about the small blank stuff. I just ordered some anchor seal 2, so i might get to cutting it up next week or so. I'll be sure to take pics for you addicts around here. Dont know why you need pics, just more torture. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## longbeard

David, re-reading your post again, you say "I think a few slices through the center of this would make for great table tops...", You do mean from side to side, not top to bottom right, as it sits in the pic?


----------



## DKMD

longbeard said:


> David, re-reading your post again, you say "I think a few slices through the center of this would make for great table tops...", You do mean from side to side, not top to bottom right, as it sits in the pic?



Yep... Side to side. After looking at the pics again, I'd try to make the cuts above and/or below the branch areas that were cut off... That way you'd get a nice natural edge all the way around.


----------



## longbeard

DKMD said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> David, re-reading your post again, you say "I think a few slices through the center of this would make for great table tops...", You do mean from side to side, not top to bottom right, as it sits in the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... Side to side. After looking at the pics again, I'd try to make the cuts above and/or below the branch areas that were cut off... That way you'd get a nice natural edge all the way around.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing, maybe a couple good slabs with natural edges for a side table of some sort. The only places it was cut was above and below the burl ( main tree part ) the other part that was cut that you can see from the first pic, bottom row, is a burl. Close up pic of that is the first pic on top.
I appericate all the help you and the others have given me.


----------



## DKMD

I just saw in another thread that you're saving up for a new lathe and bandsaw... Selling off a bit of this nasty looking thing would probably help your cause.


----------



## longbeard

DKMD said:


> I just saw in another thread that you're saving up for a new lathe and bandsaw... Selling off a bit of this nasty looking thing would probably help your cause.



I thought about that, but im also using it as an excuse for the new toys.


----------



## longbeard

Well, got the beast home and off the trailer yesterday.
My ex-supervisor said he should be able to cut it in half for me. He has all the nice toys for stuff like this, he makes cabinets and such on the side, also has a mizer too. I have few more pics of it on the trailer and on the ground, but ill save them for latter.


----------



## longbeard

Anybody care to guess what its worth the way it sits?
Ballpark figure.


----------



## Kevin

longbeard said:


> Anybody care to guess what its worth the way it sits?
> Ballpark figure.



I'll start it off at $50. 

Honestly I don't have a clue. You could PM Spa City Woodworks and Burls or Bust and give them the link to this thread, they may be able to give you a ballpark. There are probably other active burl vendors but my cache is full with two members.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

longbeard said:


> Anybody care to guess what its worth the way it sits?
> Ballpark figure.



It is hard to say.... I had a really big oak burl late last year I broke down. It had lots and lots of cracks and voids which dictated what I could do with it. After all was said and done I made out for the most part. After looking back and learning thru the process I would never pay as much as I did for that one. Oak is not a the greatest quality burl. I encountered lots of waste due to the voids and checking. You may cut thru that one and it be all good in the middle or it could be all bad. There is a greater chance it is somewhere inbetween.

If I were buying it I wouldn't pay much over the $100-150 range. By the same token If it were partly sawn when I got there so I could get a better feel of what was inside the price would go up to the $300 range pretty easily.


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> ... You could PM Spa City Woodworks and Burls or Bust and give them the link to this thread, they may be able to give you a ballpark. ...



:no dice. more please:

And don't forget to ask Treecycle Hardwoods either, he knows burl too.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You could PM Spa City Woodworks and Burls or Bust and give them the link to this thread, they may be able to give you a ballpark. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please:
> 
> And don't forget to ask Treecycle Hardwoods either, he knows burl too.
Click to expand...


We were typing a response at the same time wasn't intending on counterdicting what Kevin was writing. Just giving my .02 based on a recent experience I guess.


----------



## Kevin

Greg, I wasn't being facetious my friend, I was just saying you are a good source for the info too I just couldn't think of everyone at the time.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Greg, I wasn't being facetious my friend, I was just saying you are a good source for the info too I just couldn't think of everyone at the time.



No worries I didn't mean it like that I just noticed that timing of both of our posts could make it look like I was challenging your opinion on the burl. Thank you for the kudos on being a source of info. I have/had good teachers :hatsoff: which lends itself to being a good teacher as well.


----------



## Kevin

Hey my opinions get challenged all the time as they should. As long as we do so with respect no one should be offended if theirs gets challenged. You aren't the type of guy who treats people that way so I would never take anything you say in a wrong way. People like you always get the benefit of the doubt in my book. If all members on forums had your class and respect toward others, there would be no need for moderators at all.


----------

